
A followup on Concurrency within Python - mk
http://jessenoller.com/2008/03/17/a-followup-on-concurrency-within-python/
======
ghiotion
> I believe Python programmers want to write Python - not Java, nor .Net. What
> attracts us to Python is a clean syntax. If I want concurrency in Python, I
> don't want to have to call into java.util.concurrent.

A-freakin-men. Remove the GIL! (I know, I know, easier said than done).

~~~
thorax
I felt very lonely-- being the only one during Guido's keynote to get up and
tell him how much we didn't like the GIL (in the form of a Py3k question). I'm
quite glad to hear this sentiment getting some renewed backing.

I mentioned it many times during my talk there, since embedded apps have no
real recourse to avoiding the GIL with CPython (i.e. can't be expected to
fork/relaunch a 300MB process for just a tad of Python).

(sigh)

------
sah
Concurrency doesn't have to mean threading. I've used greenlet-based
coroutines (<http://pypi.python.org/pypi/greenlet>) for concurrency in large
projects. They work with the GIL, and I find it easier to write correct
coroutine-based programs.

